# Got jumped in South Florida !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Down in sunny south Florida visiting my kids in Boynton Beach and figure it might be a good opportunity to meet a fellow Puffer out for a smoke (and get me out of a little of whatever the wife has planned for the day lol). @genomez - Mr. Davidoff - says he can spare a little time to show a brother a little southern hospitality and we got together today at Smoke Inn for a stogie. 
Despite my letting him know I'm coming in unarmed and my plea for mercy, he jumps me as soon as I walk in ! Hands me a travel humi full of some choice smokes and spends some much appreciated time shooting the $hit with me.
Great guy, but I'm posting this to warn other unsuspecting travelers that he cannot be trusted !

Thanks Jason, greatly appreciate you coming to hang out and the subsequent beating. It will not be forgotten...


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Down in sunny south Florida visiting my kids in Boynton Beach and figure it might be a good opportunity to meet a fellow Puffer out for a smoke (and get me out of a little of whatever the wife has planned for the day lol). @genomez - Mr. Davidoff - says he can spare a little time to show a brother a little southern hospitality and we got together today at Smoke Inn for a stogie.
> Despite my letting him know I'm coming in unarmed and my plea for mercy, he jumps me as soon as I walk in ! Hands me a travel humi full of some choice smokes and spends some much appreciated time shooting the $hit with me.
> Great guy, but I'm posting this to warn other unsuspecting travelers that he cannot be trusted !
> 
> Thanks Jason, greatly appreciate you coming to hang out and the subsequent beating. It will not be forgotten...


It was my pleasure brother. I had a great time and look forward to your next trip down.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Very cool! And what a blindsided smack for no apparent reason except to beat on you! 


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

genomez said:


> It was my pleasure brother. I had a great time and look forward to your next trip down.


Next time I'm going to be packing !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

GOT14U said:


> Very cool! And what a blindsided smack for no apparent reason except to beat on you!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Exactly.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

North meets South. I feel the love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nicely done! Be warned though, that oldtimer hits hard... When unprovoked... You might want to reinforce the shelter!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! Hope it didn't hurt to bad lol. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Very cool and looks like an awesome time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @genomez.
Glad y'all had a chance to get together.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great smokes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

@-Stinky- got beat down in South Florida is more like it. That's what you get for being unarmed. . LMAO . I expect a Cali payback.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice! Jason is a great BOTL.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Awesome. Love seeing hand to hand combat.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

You gotta be careful down there. They got crocs, snakes, iguanas....and mad cigar bombers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Its almost worth my time to go down there.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

:smile2:


----------

